# Milwaukee 9.0 recalled batteries



## newbie44 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've heard of some 9.0 m18 batteries being recalled and I'm wondering if anyone here has had any replaced.
Do the recalled ones look like first picture and do the replacements look like the second pic with the grey background?
I'm about to buy a drill and it comes with batteries similar to the second pic and want to be sure Im not buying recalled batteries.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Milwaukee 9.0 Ah Battery Technology Overview


Milwaukee 9.0 Ah batteries (48-11-1890) provide twice the work of a 5.0 Ah battery while running cooler and with greater efficiency.




www.protoolreviews.com





Not a recall. Just restating warnings not to drop one in a bucket of bleach and plug it in.

Years ago there was a recall on some NiCds because of sharp edges on the plastic.


----------



## Offset (Dec 14, 2018)

Depending on the tool you're using, you may want to choose high output over high demand.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Offset said:


> Depending on the tool you're using, you may want to choose high output over high demand.


Huh? Milwaukee’s old batteries using the older style Panasonic cells were 2 Ah (i think), 5, 8, and 12 Ah. The new HOs use the newer Panasonic cells are are 3 or 4 AH (can’t remember...I don’t buy these), 6, and 9 Ah. The only difference is they redesigned the housing for cooling reasons so they are physically larger, and they boost output voltage as well as capacity in the same size range. I’ve had love hate with them. They very slightly boost torque. They are longer so on an M18 Rover you can’t use the magnetic mount. That’s a step backwards.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Original XC line is 1.5, 2, Xc 3.0, Xc 4.0, Xc 5.0, Xx 6.0(limited production) and HD 9.0.

Updated HO line has the CP 3.0, HO 6.0, HO 8.0 and HO 12.0.

Appearance changed on the 9.0s when the HO lime got released. It changed from a grey "High Demand" to a plain HD 9.0.

In 2017 there was a "recall" but it basically only applied if you submerged the batteries in something.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

So don't try and de-covid my 9.0's by dunking them in the Clorox, got it.


----------

